# Polaroid News.



## kaiy (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't know if any of you are Polaroid shooters, but a couple of
announcements caught my eye this past week.

First of all, there's a group on the web that claims to have purchased
some of the integral film production equipment from Polaroid. They
hope to bring back integral film (600 and maybe even Spectra?).


The Impossible Project

The other bit of news is that Polaroid is going to be launching a new
digital camera with a built in printer. Not quite like an old integral
polaroid, but the possibilities have got my interest.

It's a 5mp camera with an LCD screen so that photos can be previewed
before printing. It's a thermal printer, so no ink cartridges will be
necessary, and the paper packs will be significantly cheaper than the
old integral films.

http://www.polaroid.com/global/printer_friendly.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=84552444\
1769194&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder


----------



## christopher walrath (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah.  It's already here.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...29-polaroid-your-chance-help.html#post1508490

Thank you for the heads up.


----------

